# How to unlock a filing cabinet ?



## zag (30 Jul 2006)

I needed to move a filing cabinet recently (normal office 4-drawer type) and in the process managed to turn it upside down.  This seems to have engaged the anti-tilt mechanism and now all four drawers are locked closed.  This happened before (I know, I never learn) and I managed to get them unlocked by a combination of luck and tilting the cabinet while pulling & pushing the drawers, but this time I seem to be out of luck as it still won't open.

Does anyone have any hints on how to unlock the drawers ?  I have the key-code for the lock but no key.  I might see if I can get a key cut in the locksmiths, but if anyone knows any tricks it would be better.

Cheers,

z


----------



## Oilean Beag (31 Jul 2006)

I know if you go to a normal key cutters with the 4/5 digit number from the keyhole, they will be able to cut you a copy no problem. Also, pretty inexpensive and unlikely to cause you any injury....


----------



## zag (3 Aug 2006)

Hmm.  I got a key cut today (from a good locksmith) based on the keycode, but it doesn't turn in the lock.  I guess there must be a lot of keys with the code 399 . . . it's not exactly unique.

Given the number of filing cabinets out there, there must be someone sitting beside one at the moment with a 399 key sitting in it.  The cabinet itself is Triumph.  It's not one of those really strong locks or fire proof cabinets, just the normal office one.

Please . . . . if anyone out there has a key I will gladly travel to pick it up from you so I can either get a copy cut or just use it to open the cabinet.  There's a bottle of wine or whatever you're having yourself in it if you have a 399 I can use.

Cheers,

z


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2006)

Is the cabinet open bottomed so that you might be able to manually disengage the tilt or other lock that has engaged? Probably not but just an idea.


----------



## zag (3 Aug 2006)

ClubMan - thanks, we tried that, but it is pretty well interlocked.  I think it was assembled with the top and lock being the last things which all just slotted in together.  It seems impossible to remove the top without taking the lock out first . . . and this is our problem.  We tried the brute force method, but the top didn't budge.  Bottom is the same.

z


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Aug 2006)

They used to have a master key in work for filing cabinets but it would only work on some brands and not others.  Did you try contacting the locksmith since he cut the key for you and see what he has to say?


----------



## bankrupt (3 Aug 2006)

zag said:
			
		

> Hmm. I got a key cut today (from a good locksmith) based on the keycode, but it doesn't turn in the lock. I guess there must be a lot of keys with the code 399 . . . it's not exactly unique.
> 
> Given the number of filing cabinets out there, there must be someone sitting beside one at the moment with a 399 key sitting in it. The cabinet itself is Triumph. It's not one of those really strong locks or fire proof cabinets, just the normal office one.
> Cheers,
> ...


 
These kind of locks are very simple and can be picked very easily - any half decent locksmith should be able to get into it for you.  If brute force is your only option then consider drilling the lock out, shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## extopia (3 Aug 2006)

Crowbar.

You can probably buy a new cabinet for the price of getting a locksmith out.


----------



## bankrupt (3 Aug 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> Crowbar.
> 
> You can probably buy a new cabinet for the price of getting a locksmith out.


 
Good point!  Though maybe try picking it yourself, there are loads of DIY guides on the web and a simple lock like this (3 or 4 tumblers) isn't hard.


----------



## big bird (4 Aug 2006)

Go to a large stationers like Easons. Have  look at the home files, personal files and cash boxes. You should find something with that no. on it.  Keep your reciept and if it doesn't work get a refund. if it does they can usually get you the keys for minimal or no cost


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2006)

Drill it out and buy a new lock. They cost bugger all.


----------



## helan72 (4 Aug 2006)

Same thing happens all the time with my triumph filing cabinet - i insert a crowbar between the side of the drawer and the side of the cabinet & pull back towards the drawer (second drawer seems to work best).


----------



## zag (4 Aug 2006)

Thanks for all the answers.  The one about trying Easons sounds good, I hadn't thought of it.

helan72 - does the crowbar not wreck the alignment of the drawers/runners and stop them from opening and closing subsequently ?

purple - what is the idea behind drilling out ?  Do you just drill a hole through the middle of the lock and this causes the whole mechanism to fall apart, or is there a fine art to it ?

z


----------



## helan72 (4 Aug 2006)

hasnt done so far (six months and counting) - be gentle with it am not saying bend it out of shape just prise it open enough to pull one of the drawers open.


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2006)

zag said:
			
		

> purple - what is the idea behind drilling out ?  Do you just drill a hole through the middle of the lock and this causes the whole mechanism to fall apart, or is there a fine art to it ?
> z


There's no real art to it. You drill a hole about the same size as the barrel and it falls apart. Buy a new barrel first and you will see how it works.


----------



## zag (20 Aug 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I eventually got around to drilling the lock out and all is now well with my filing cabinet.  Except that it doesn't have a lock, but that's OK.

Drilling was relatively easy and once the barrel was out (having drilled out the 'insides' of the barrel and pulled the shell out) I just had to manually lift the lever that released the mechanism.

Luckily the default action is to be unlocked - I was a bit concerned that it would default to being locked.  I never got back to the locksmith who cut the original replacement key because he wasn't actually nearby so even if he had said to drop in and he would cut another I wouldn't have been able to drop in.

z


----------



## Danmo (24 Aug 2006)

I have the opposite problem - I have a 2 door filing cabinet and no key for lock. Bought key based on code and it didn't work. We have a lot of personal stuff in there which is private. Could we drill the lock out and replace with a new lock/barrell?


----------

